# N75 J Valve Installed



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Got the N75 J valve in mail today! Ripped the package open and ran out to the garage! 

Once I removed the stock N75 I knew there was something confusing about this... I dont have a picture, but the J and the stock TT valve look reversed. So i was dumbfounded looking at the two, not sure if I should install based on the cable entry, or where the pipes were facing:banghead:..... 

After googling this for 20 minutes, its better to stick it upside down and to make sure the correct pips go to the right places.  

In order to get it on, you have install it upside down if your reffering to the stock N75, the lengths and positions of the feed necks are what matter, so what the cable to it is upside down. IT WORKS! I now boost to 24-25PSI, and hold around 17-18PSI till redline. Other than the higher boost, I dont really notice anything else. Easy and fun mod. I had the race version previous to this, and it caused SOOOO MANY HEADACHES!


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, that is a ton of boost to be spiking! I ran an N75K for a while and was spiking around 22 or just slightly above (boost based on vcds readings, factory map maxed at 22, but some spikes were just under 22, so I assume not much more than that). I would definitely check timing pull though with vcds if you have access to it. I switched mine back to an N75F because I pulled 11 degrees with that setup, but it was fun!

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

I dont have or know what a vcds is. On the stock N75, I was spiking at and would hold around 14-15 till redline.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Vcds is a program that allows you to monitor the car through a laptop via the obd2 port. I thought you were chipped with those kind of numbers for boost... I've heard of people gaining 2 or 3 psi with the N75 change, but I've never heard of 10 psi... I would imagine at that boost without swapping out for a higher pressure fuel pressure regulator or a tune, or both, you would be running pretty lean and pulling a lot of timing/knocking...

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

ss is running a revo stage 2 program so thats why he is boosting that much.. ss what kind of power do you think your putting out were can i get that valve and would you say huge gains over stock or noticable with the revo stage 2? also if your running the 3"dp and 3" exhaust do you feel as if you lost some tq down low?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

OP -- at what engine speed to you reach that 25psi?


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Currancchs said:


> Vcds is a program that allows you to monitor the car through a laptop via the obd2 port. I thought you were chipped with those kind of numbers for boost... I've heard of people gaining 2 or 3 psi with the N75 change, but I've never heard of 10 psi... I would imagine at that boost without swapping out for a higher pressure fuel pressure regulator or a tune, or both, you would be running pretty lean and pulling a lot of timing/knocking...
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


 MY bad.. I meant to stay on the Stock valve I would spike to 19-20, and hold at 15-16.. With the "J" valve I spiked to 24-25, and held 17-18PSI till redline. So I gained 4-5psi on spike, and 2-3psi on redline. 

I am not sure what my RPMs were when I hit the spike cus I was trying to focus on the road, Dont want to crash now do I haha... My Glowshift boost gauge has a peak setting, that tells me the max I boosted to so I can see how I spiked when Im not flooring it haha. If I had to guess I would say I spiked around 3800-4000 rpms 

ECS has it for like $150, but no way in hell was I going to dish out twice what the OEM valve costs.. Another member found some sites that sell it for around 100, or 115 with shipping. 

I got mine from Urotuning, link is in quote. 



darrenbyrnes said:


> Or here if you want to save some cashola:
> 
> http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=034906283J
> 
> ...


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

1fast2liter said:


> ss is running a revo stage 2 program so thats why he is boosting that much.. ss what kind of power do you think your putting out were can i get that valve and would you say huge gains over stock or noticable with the revo stage 2? also if your running the 3"dp and 3" exhaust do you feel as if you lost some tq down low?


 Since I have the K03, I would estimate my wheel figures are around 220-240whp, tq is probably close to those figures as well. As for differences in driving, Its hard to say... I love pushing my car everyday and frankly I am so used to it that I barely notice any differences to my car power wise since it feels slow, After driving a 335i everything feels slow haha :laugh:. 

If anything I enjoy the excitement of buying things for my car, installing them, going on a drive, and telling the story. For 115 it made my day. 

I would argue I have more torque down low, our turbo cars dont want back pressure. So a free flowing exhaust allows our turbos to spool faster If Im mistaken sorry, my knowledge is as good as what I read online. 

Stock vs my stage 2 revo, You can definitly tell the difference. Not only down low does it have more power but on the highway you can pass much easier  

In my post above I quoted two links where you can get it.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

thank you.....


----------

